# Synchronmotoren als Servomotoren



## norustnotrust (6 März 2014)

Hallo

Kann mir wer erklären warum in der Antriebstechnik als Servomotoren häufig Synchronmotoren verwendet werden. Worin liegen im Vergleich zum Asynchronmotor die Vorteile.


----------



## gravieren (6 März 2014)

Hi

Grundsätzlich:

Asynchron --> Käfigläufer --> Läuft langsamer als die Frequenz --> z.b. 50 Hz  --> 2850 U/min. anstelle 3000 U/min.
Also als Rotor ein "Eisenkäfig.
Der Rotor läuft langsamer, diese Induzieren eine Spannung in den Läufter.
Der Läufter ist Kurzgeschlossen  --> es entsteht ein Magnetfeld.
(Sollte sich der Motor Synchon zu Frequenz bewegen, werden KEINE Spannungen induziert, KEIN Magnetfeld)
Dieses verhalten wird als Schlupf bezeichnet.

Dieser Schlupf wird größer, je mehr Belastung/Drehmoment der Motor bringen soll.


Synchronmotor  --> Läufer hat einen Dauermagneten als Käfig.
Kein Schlupf   --> Netzsynchroner Lauf.   (  Frequenzsynchroner Lauf)


Ich hoffe, das Thema etwas erklärt zu haben.

Wobei es auch Asynchon-Motoren als Servos gibt !
Die Regelung macht es halt auch.


Gruß Karl


----------



## norustnotrust (6 März 2014)

Ja du hast das Thema erklärt aber die Antwort auf meine Frage finde ich darin leider nicht.

Mfg


----------



## gravieren (6 März 2014)

Hi

Grundsätzlich:
Synchronmotor bring auch geringer Drehzahl ein hohes Drehmoment.

Also z.b.  1 U/min 
Eine Frequenz des Drehstoms von 0,016666 Herz bringen.
Der Motor bewegt sich unabhängig von der Belastung mit 1U/min.


Beim Asynchron wird die Sache schon schwieriger.




Gruß Karl


----------



## magmaa (6 März 2014)

Servo heißt ja so viel wie dienen und in der Antriebstechnik bedeutet das ein Motor + Steuer/Regelungseinrichtung 

Früher wurde viele solche Anwendungen mit Gleichstrommotoren gemacht da einfach zu Regeln/Steuern
Da aber Gleichstrommotoren in der Industrie seit Jahrzehnt stirbt ist man ist man dann Synchrontechnik gegangen 

Gründe dafür sind das eine Synchronmaschine Regelungstechnisch der Gleichstrommaschine ähnlich ist.
Zudem  ist eine Synchronmaschine dynamischer im verhalten, hat keinen Schlupf  und man kann hohe Drehmoment Genauigkeiten erreichen etc. 
Und diese wird häufig in Produktionsmaschinen gefordert 

Asynchronmotoren  sind klassischerweise Netzmotoren für Anwendungen wie Pumpen, Lüfter,  Kompressoren, Förderbänder etc. und diese wurden in der Vergangenheit  eher weniger mit einem Umrichter betrieben.


----------



## ostermann (7 März 2014)

Neben dem Schlupf stört beim Asynchronmotor auch der Drehzahl-Drehmomentverlauf. Unterhalb des Kippmoments ist das Drehmoment niedrig, d.h. ein Anlauf unter hoher Last ist deutlich schwieriger als beim Synchronmotor.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Thorsten Ostermann


----------



## miami (7 März 2014)

Der Servo hat immer einen Geber, der ist beim Asynchronmotor (ASM) optional. Mit Geber an der ASM kann aber auch Stillstand und kleine Dehzahlen.

Nicht ganz sicher bin ich mir bei folgenden Aussagen:

Der Servo benötigt keine Kühlung (warum auch immer, aber die Wärmeabgabe über das Gehäuse scheint zu reichen), die ASM hat in der Regel Selbstkühlung und kann daher nicht auf Dauer mit kleinen Drehzahlen betrieben werden, es sei denn er bekommt eine Fremdbelüftung)
Der Servo baut kleiner und hat daher eine geringere Achshöhe (ist den Mechaniker oft wichtig)
Der Servo ist dynamischer (Vermutlich weil im ASM erst das Feld im Läufer induziert werden muss, was auch etwas Zeit kostet)


----------



## norustnotrust (7 März 2014)

Hi Leute



> Grundsätzlich:
> Synchronmotor bring auch geringer Drehzahl ein hohes Drehmoment.



Ich frage mich ob das mit dem Moment ein stichaltiges Moment ist. Wenn man sich so eine Momentenkennlinie eines ASync-Motors anschaut dann ist bei Direktstart das Moment irgendwo bei 80% des Kippmomentes (http://www.energie.ch/asynchronmaschine bzw. Elektrische Maschinen, Fischer, S.259). Durch den Betrieb an einem Frequenzumrichter wird afaik die Momentenkennlinie mit sinkender Frequenz nach links verschoben und das Moment bei n=0 müsste dadurch sogar noch etwas steigen. Es ist damit also nur etwas geriner als bei der Synchronmaschine die beim Betrieb an einem Frequenzumrichter ein Moment von 100% bei Start hat. Das heißt man könnte mit einem etwas größeren Asynchronmotor diesen Nachteil leicht umgehen und hätte vermutlich aufgrund der einfacheren Bauweise trotzdem Preis, Gewichtsmäßig, Wartungsanfälligkeit einen Vorteil.


Das Thema Regelung scheint mir da schon etwas schwieriger zu bewerten. Bei der Synchronmaschine habe ich ein festes Verhältnis zwischen Frequenz und Drehzahl. Sollte ich das z.B. bei Überlast nicht haben dann geht das Moment ja auf 0. Das scheint eine Regelung grundsätzlich ja einfacher zu machen. Beim Asyncmotor habe ich das Thema dass die Drehzahl Momentenabhängig ist und das macht die Sache komplizierter. Da ja afaik allerdings das Moment Proportional zum Motorstrom ist läßt sich ja ein Modell des Motors im Umrichter nachbilden und damit sollte sich die Drehzahl ja wieder regeln lassen. Auf deranderen Seite müsste ich bei Synchronmotoren wohl die regelungstechnische Herrausforderung haben dass bei Lastwechsel (Quickstop, etc..) die Regelung immer darauf achten muß dass das Motormoment nicht überschritten wird (sonst ja M=0)?

Zusätzlich verfügen ja alle Servosysteme die ich kenne über eine Rückführung und bilden damit sowieso einen geschlossenen Regelkreis für Lage und Drehzahl?



> Zudem  ist eine Synchronmaschine dynamischer im verhalten


Wieso ist das so? Mechanisch scheint mir ja eher das Gegenteil der Fall zu sein oder? Oder hat das was mit der Drehrichtungsänderung zu tun (Abbau des Feldes im Läufer oder sowas)?

Ich verstehe noch immer nicht nach anhand welcher Anforderungen man entscheidet: Da ist ein Synchronmotor besser (aus diesen und jenen Gründen) und da ist ein Asynchronmotor besser... Denn es gibt ja heute beide Motorentypen in der Servotechnik.


----------



## norustnotrust (7 März 2014)

miami schrieb:


> Nicht ganz sicher bin ich mir bei folgenden Aussagen:
> 
> Der Servo benötigt keine Kühlung (warum auch immer, aber die Wärmeabgabe über das Gehäuse scheint zu reichen), die ASM hat in der Regel Selbstkühlung und kann daher nicht auf Dauer mit kleinen Drehzahlen betrieben werden, es sei denn er bekommt eine Fremdbelüftung)




In der Literatur bin ich darüber gestoßen dass ein Asynchronmotor, wenn er außerhalb seiner Nennfrequenz betrieben wird große Verlustleistungs hat. Das könnte ein Grund sein wobei ich in einer Fremndlüftung jetzt nich so eien großen Nachteil sehe


miami schrieb:


> Der Servo baut kleiner und hat daher eine geringere Achshöhe (ist den Mechaniker oft wichtig)


Guter Punkt, danke


----------



## magmaa (7 März 2014)

> Neben dem Schlupf stört beim Asynchronmotor auch  der Drehzahl-Drehmomentverlauf. Unterhalb des Kippmoments ist das  Drehmoment niedrig, d.h. ein Anlauf unter hoher Last ist deutlich  schwieriger als beim Synchronmotor.



Das gilt bei Netzbetrieb am Umrichter hat auch eine Asynchronmotor  (mit Fremdlüftung) bei kleinen Drehzahlen/Fequenzen Nennmoment



> Der Servo hat immer einen Geber, der ist beim Asynchronmotor (ASM)  optional.



Die Aussage ist so nicht richtig, ein Asynchronmotor + Umrichter ist auch ein Servo Motor, egal ob mit oder ohne Geber!
Du meinst sicher Servo =Synchronmotor das hat sich so über die Jahre eingebürgert aber auch Synchronmotoren gibt es ohne Geber!



> Der Servo benötigt keine Kühlung, die ASM hat  in der Regel Selbstkühlung und kann daher nicht auf Dauer mit kleinen  Drehzahlen betrieben werden, es sei denn er bekommt eine Fremdbelüftung



Auch das ist so nicht richtig, Synchronmotoren haben meist eine Selbstkühlung! Ein grund dafür sind die geringen Läuferverlüste im Gegensatz zum Asynchronmotor.
 Asynchronmotoren sind hauptsächliche Eigengekühlt oder haben eine Fremdlüftung und eher selten gibt sie auch mit Selbstkühlung.
Zudem können Asynchronmotoren auch bei kleinen Drehzahlen am Umrichter betrieben werden haben dann aber bei Eigenkühlung nicht mehr das volle Moment 

Mir scheint hier werden viele Fakten von Netz und Umrichterbetrieb zusammen geworfen, da es sich ja um Servo Andwendungen handelt sollte man die Netzbetrieb weglassen !


Wann man was nimmt kann man pauschal nicht sagen das ist Abhängig von der Applikation, Preis, Dynamik, Vorlieben etc
Ich vergleiche das immer gern mit Autos einer fährt gerne Geländewagen robust =Asynchronmotor und andere gern Sportwagen Dynamisch = Synchronmotor 

Was ist eigentlich der hintergrund deiner ein Aufsatz/Hausarbeit über Servotechnik?


----------



## norustnotrust (7 März 2014)

Nein, kein Aufsatz.. schön wärs

Der Hintergrund ist ganz banal: Ich will verstehen was die Gründe sind als Servo einen/keinen Asynchronmotor einzusetzen und was Gründe sind einen/keinen Synchronmotor einzusetzen. Im Gegensatz zu den Wirtschaftlern will ich als Ingenieur halt verstehen warum die Dinge so sind wie sie sind ;-)


----------



## norustnotrust (7 März 2014)

Ich lese hier auch immer was "Dynamik". Ein wunderschöner Begriff, zugegeben, aber warum hat ein Servomotor eine bessere Dynamik? Was versteht ihr unter Dynamik genau? Inwieweit (als Zahlen im Vergleich zwischen Async und Sync gleichen Momentes/ gleicher Leistung) unterscheidet sich die Dynamik?


----------



## magmaa (7 März 2014)

Ok ich versuche nochmal kurzen Überblick zu geben 

Hauptanwendungen für Asynchronmotoren sind Drehzahl kontinuierliche Anwendungen wie Pumpen, Lüfter, Kompresoren, Förderbänder aber auch Fahrwerke und Hubwerke bei Kränen, häufig auch bei Wicklern und Hauptantrieben bei Werkzeugmaschinen (Drehmaschinen)

Hauptanwendungen für Synchronmotoren sind eher Drehzahl diskontinuierliche Anwendungen in Werkzeug oder Produktionsmaschinen für Stellantriebe, Zustellachsen, Taktantriebe wo es auf Schnelligkeit und Positionierungsgenauigkeiten drauf ankommt aber auch zum bearbeiten von Materialien (Polieren, Fräßen)  

Dynamik bedeutet wie schnell der Motor auf Solldrehzahl kommt

Als Ingenieur weißt du doch auch zwei Ingenieure drei Meinungen und wie oder mit was eine Problemstellung gelöst wird ist die Ingenieurskunst


----------



## norustnotrust (7 März 2014)

Hängt es nicht eher vom Beschleunigungsmoment ab wie schnell ein Motor auf Drehzahl kommt?


----------



## magmaa (7 März 2014)

Ja schon aber du steckst ja in den Motor eine Spannung/Strom rein aus der dann ein Drehmoment entsteht was wiederum eine Massenträgheit beschleunigt .... und je nach Motorphysik ist das dann dynamischer oder nicht .... aber das ist jetzt zu viel Regelungstechnik um die Uhrzeit


----------



## norustnotrust (7 März 2014)

Jaaaa jetzt kommen wir der Sache glaub ich näher. Inwieweit ist die Motorphysik eines Asynchronmotors, was die Dynamik betrifft nachteilig?


----------



## magmaa (7 März 2014)

Das ist die Kunst des Motorherstellers ... 

Was die wesentlichen unterschied bei asyn und sysn technik sind wurde schon am Anfang geklärt 

Am besten du schaust dir mal Signalflussplan von der jeweiligen Maschine an und schaust was für Regelungstechnische Parameter drin stecken


----------

